# UML-Diagramm



## Gast150 (23. Jan 2008)

Hi Leute!   

Kennt jemand von euch ein kostenloses Programm, mit dem man *aus einem Java-Quelltext (Java 1.6) ein UML-Diagramm erstellen * kann?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für Antworten!
Euer Gast150


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jan 2008)

*verschieb*
eUML zum Beispiel:
http://www.soyatec.com/euml2/


----------



## Gast150 (23. Jan 2008)

Danke!   
Werde mir das Programm gleich mal downloaden.


----------



## Gast150 (23. Jan 2008)

hab nochmal ne frage zu dem programm:  :meld: 
ist es möglich ein UML-Diagramm zu einen ganzen Eclipse-Projekt aufeinmal zu erstellen oder muss ich das für jedes package einzeln machen?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jan 2008)

Schon lange nicht mehr benutzt, aber theoretisch sollte es für ein ganzes Projekt funktionieren.


----------



## Gast150 (23. Jan 2008)

jaaaaa, es klappt jetzt  :!: 
danke nochmal für die hilfe.  :wink:


----------



## Guest (25. Jan 2008)

Ok,  aber wie kann ich ein Plugin von Eclipse starten?


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jan 2008)

Du meinst ein selbstgeschriebenes Plugin im Workspace?
Run as -> Eclipse Application


----------

